# Raised Panel Vertical or Horizontal Sets?



## WoodyRon (May 17, 2007)

I want to build a few raised panel doors and in looking at the Raised Panel Router bit sets, I see there are vertical and horizontal sets. As a newbie, what is the difference between the two? It looks like the horizontal set will give a flatter raised surface whereas the vertical will give a larger profile, but that is just my guess. Any help on this would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

woodyron-

The profiles for a vertical or horizontal panel raiser are usually the same. The big thing about vertical panel raisers is it allows routers to spin at higher speeds. You can't spin a 3 inch horizontal panel raiser at 22,000 Rpm, but a vertical panel can be safely spun near that speed.

Vertical panel raisers are also supposed to be more friendly to lower HP routers, but if you don't try to take the full cut with a full size panel raiser, a 2 1/4 HP router does just fine.

My biggest reasons against a vertical panel raiser would be:

Requires building a tall fence to guide the board across the stock, or a horizontal router table.

Usually horizontal panel raisers have a bearing, which allow them to make arched raised panels. Vertical panel raisers can't do that.

horizontal panel raisers often incorporate a back cutter, saving a step when making panels.

My panel raiser is from Woodline USA, a horizontal type, and it works great.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Just my 2 cents 

I like the Ver. router bits, it's quicker and safer to make panel doors, you can make the panel cut in one pass with a 1 1/2 HP router and then once you have the panel done pop in a back cut to put the 1/4" wide key in you want but if you use 5/8" stock you will not need to.

Making panels with the Ver. bit is about 4 or 5 times faster and they will look the same as if you used one of the big panel bits,,, I have both type (Ver.&Horz bits) if you are going to do alot of them get a Horz.router setup but if not a quick and easy jig you can make will do the job just fine,,, and once you make one you will also say this is the only do to it...

I should note if you want to make the type below you wil need to use the standard panel bits with a VS 3 1/4 HP router in a router table. 
You can use the ver.bits but it's not safe and it's bit ticky to do...

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=tmp2&d=158&b=1
----------------------
Here are some snapshots of jigs and tools I use.. 

See Below ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2725-raised-panels-quick-easy.html
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3014-new-toy.html
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/3037-horizontal-router-table-plans.html

=============
=============



WoodyRon said:


> I want to build a few raised panel doors and in looking at the Raised Panel Router bit sets, I see there are vertical and horizontal sets. As a newbie, what is the difference between the two? It looks like the horizontal set will give a flatter raised surface whereas the vertical will give a larger profile, but that is just my guess. Any help on this would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Unless you are planning on building arched or cathedral doors vertical bits are a better choice for most users. Yes, they require either a horizontal table or a tall fence or jig but these are easily built. The smaller diameter requires less power and is safer to use. My common sense explanation about safety is this: the less material that is unsupported by the shaft diameter the safer. This is the reason 1/2" shank bits are preferred over 1/4" shank bits. The more the base area is supported the less vibration. Add to this the fact that vertical cutters cost far less than horizontal cutters and I believe you have a win/win combination. The same profiles are available either way. When it comes time to have the cutters sharpened the vertical will cost you less again. Browse the site and check out the horizontal tables and jigs members have built. Engineering momentum virtually guaranteed the horizontal bit would come first. (Make it cut this profile in a table) Sitting back and thinking about it gave us what I consider to be a better way.


----------



## LeeC (Apr 19, 2006)

I have used both types and they are equally effective. You will need a higher fence to support the panel standing on edge. I takes less HP with the vertical bit.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

WoodyRon said:


> I want to build a few raised panel doors and in looking at the Raised Panel Router bit sets, I see there are vertical and horizontal sets. As a newbie, what is the difference between the two? It looks like the horizontal set will give a flatter raised surface whereas the vertical will give a larger profile, but that is just my guess. Any help on this would be appreciated. Thanks!



*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## gtofan (Jun 29, 2006)

Good thread....I was looking at the vertical bits but after seeing all the jigs, I think I will go for the horizontal...only because my workspace is limited right now and I don't do enough with panel bits. With that being said, will my 2 1/4 Ridgid be enough for a horizontal bit set?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gtofan

"will my 2 1/4 Ridgid be enough"


It sure will BUT you will need to make more that one pass ( 3 is best) I not sure if the 2 1/4 HP Ridgid has a VS control but you will need one, you can get one from HF at the right price 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060

==========


vertical bits ▼
The panels below are with done with a 1 3/4HP PC

http://www.routerforums.com/58138-post12.html

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/6179-raised-panel-bits-2.html#post58148

========


----------



## gtofan (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, the Ridgid does have VS....I don't mind making multiple passes, thanks for the reply.


----------

